# Dog mourning....



## kccjer

I'm going to throw this out here and see if anyone has any suggestions. About 2 weeks ago a friend died. He had a dog that had been left with him around a year ago. Now, I really know very little about this dog. She is a border collie or australian shepherd. No clue how old. Very, very shy....will hide from almost everyone (you didn't know Wes had a dog unless you just happened to catch a glimpse of her). She is house broke. She goes outside a couple times a day and then goes to a back corner of the house and lays there (how she's always been) Scared of other animals (won't go near the sheep pens at all) Wes had cancer and died at home. There is someone going to the house and letting Jill out and taking care of her. Yesterday she quit eating and drinking. We honestly don't even know if she is up to date on shots, etc. She needs groomed super badly. Bringing her to my house is not really an option as my dog is a super-dominant breed and will bully this poor little girl horribly. The girl that is taking care of her is in the same position with having a large puppy that will maul poor Jill with play. We're going to try getting her into the vet this morning....

Do any of you have any ideas for us on getting her to eat and drink? She would take treats from Wes, but not from anyone else...so treats aren't working very well. I'm actually surprised it took this long for this issue to come up....Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is there anyone who could take her on a permanent basis? She would probably be better off if someone could be there with her full time. I guess just try different food to see if she will eat. I'm so sorry about your friend.


----------



## kccjer

We are trying to find someone to take her and you are so right that it would be best if we could find a permanent home. It's just extremely hard to re-home dogs in our area if they aren't something special. She would be perfect for an older person...if she were about half the size I would have pushed my MIL to take her. There is a no-kill shelter near us and we have actually brought that possibility up, but so hate to do that. We'll hopefully know more after a visit to the vet so that might help us....


----------



## toth boer goats

She needs love , attention and time.

Keep the other dogs from picking on her.

Dogs love boiled chicken and make up some white rice, give her a little bit of each and see if she will eat it. Give a little chicken broth as well in it, from the boiled chicken water, do not put any salt or spices in it, just keep it plain. This food is really good for dogs, that are not feeling well. You will have to lock up your other dog so they won't steal her food.

The poor dear dog is grieving, she needs someone to fill in that void. 

Get her cleaned up so she feels better and to the vet to check her out. She may need groomed as well. 

Make things comfortable for her, for new dogs, I adopt and are frightened. I cuddle them and give them a lot of love. It helps them to break out of their shell. She needs someone to trust and to count on. It would be best for a permanent home for her, as soon as possible, as she may bond with you, then will be heart broken again.

Poor baby, good luck, hope she finds a loving home.


----------



## kccjer

I was wondering about the chicken broth....I've done that with mine a time or 2. She went to the vet today. She's "older". Fairly healthy. Got groomed, at least a little....still needs a bath. Was perked up and eating again!! I'm going to get pics of her tomorrow and, hopefully, the estate executor will let me post her online and we'll see if we can't find her a permanent home. The girl taking care of her did take her home with her for a while today. Their puppy barked, snapped, tried herding, etc at poor Jill, but she did start kinda tryng to hold her own against him. Thanks for your input. She is definitely grieving...and needs a new home asap. She's never been around a lot of kids....do you think she'd do ok in a home with several? None of us are sure that would be a good match for her


----------



## goathiker

Shy dogs do have a tendency to eventually snap at a child who's being pushy. I don't think I'd do that to her.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is doing better and eating.

As to the kids, I hate to say this but, being an older dog , she is set in her ways and if she is not use to kids, she may nip at them , not a good scenario. 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I have a collie who's just Like what you describe. I'm the only one she is used to/likes. She hates kids and not many dogs. I think this girl should be in an older family home


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> I'm going to throw this out here and see if anyone has any suggestions. About 2 weeks ago a friend died. He had a dog that had been left with him around a year ago. Now, I really know very little about this dog. She is a border collie or australian shepherd. No clue how old. Very, very shy....will hide from almost everyone (you didn't know Wes had a dog unless you just happened to catch a glimpse of her). She is house broke. She goes outside a couple times a day and then goes to a back corner of the house and lays there (how she's always been) Scared of other animals (won't go near the sheep pens at all) Wes had cancer and died at home. There is someone going to the house and letting Jill out and taking care of her. Yesterday she quit eating and drinking. We honestly don't even know if she is up to date on shots, etc. She needs groomed super badly. Bringing her to my house is not really an option as my dog is a super-dominant breed and will bully this poor little girl horribly. The girl that is taking care of her is in the same position with having a large puppy that will maul poor Jill with play. We're going to try getting her into the vet this morning....
> 
> Do any of you have any ideas for us on getting her to eat and drink? She would take treats from Wes, but not from anyone else...so treats aren't working very well. I'm actually surprised it took this long for this issue to come up....Any suggestions are welcome.


If you can get her to me, I would take her in a heart beat! I can't come get her because of the goats and an unreliable vehicle.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe members can figure out a dog train to get her where she needs to go...


----------



## hearthnsoul

Poor thing, and so sorry about your friends passing. The best thing for her is a home that loves her and will commit to her, period. I have a mix Aussie Shepard and they are truly smart and deep feeling dogs. I spend all day tripping over him because he is never more than a few feet away. 
Sort of cats and dogs or better yet goat and dog, we have a wether named Murphy his mom passed on when he was a few days old. So in the house he came, slept with the dogs under my bed, would even sneak in my bed at night. After some weeks every goat person warned me it would be difficult to integrate him with the goats now. I tried bringing him out and having him with the goats, he wanted no part of them nor they with him. My husband who is my polar opposite said ok your way over thinking this. He brought Murphy out to the barn and told me to stay away. It was hard let me tell you. I brought him back in when my husband wasn't home. My husband came home and told me I was again the problem, brought Murphy back out. At first the goats rejected him, then were well, mean. That weekend I was banned from the barn. Monday I went and fed the lot, loved my little Murphy but kept myself together and left him down at the barn. It took a few weeks but my husbands way worked. First Murphy latched on to a pregnant doe, she let him sleep with her, but then she had her babies and he was out again,...then he latched onto the pregnant does wethered brother as best he could,..slowly he found his way into the herd and now has his clear place in it. he had to adapt to his new environment, not it to him. Don't over think it, we as humans overthink, the dog needs love and commitment and over thinking tends to spoil the soup so to speak. I am hear to say Murphy is one of the herd because my husband said he is a goat he needs to live with the goats, he didn't get into the dynamics of his rough start, his attachment to me, his living in the house, his preferences,..he said this is a goat and the barn and herd fit his needs. He has his place in the herd now, he no longer sees himself as a dog or human. The right match is the home that will love and commit and let the dog adapt.


----------



## kccjer

GoatCrazy said:


> If you can get her to me, I would take her in a heart beat! I can't come get her because of the goats and an unreliable vehicle.


Where in Wyoming are you? We are in the NW corner of Kansas....about 50 miles from both the Co and Ne borders. If you are serious about her, we could work something out.


----------



## sweetgoats

Do you know if she got to say goodbye to her owner? If not she does not know he is gone and she is waiting for him to come home. I know this from my sister. When she was taken to the Hospital her dog new something was up and that was the last time the dog saw her. She cried all the time (yes the dog did very), She would go to her bed and last on it, when my brother in law brought my sisters ashes home she layed next to them for weeks. Finally she snapped out of it but it took a lot of love from my BIL.


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> Where in Wyoming are you? We are in the NW corner of Kansas....about 50 miles from both the Co and Ne borders. If you are serious about her, we could work something out.


I am very serious! I am roughly 4 miles west of Torrington, 85 miles northeast from the Wyoming/Colorado border and about 13 miles west of the Wyoming/Nebraska border. I cannot explain it, but I know in my heart that I can help her - and she can help me. I know it doesn't make sense, but it is what it is.


----------



## happybleats

> I know it doesn't make sense, but it is what it is.


It makes perfect sense..you have a heart to help her and she needs the help..Perfect fit. I hope it works out and they can get her to you...


----------



## MsScamp

Cathy, I do too.


----------



## SilverStarRanch

Did we find a resolution to this thread?


----------



## goathiker

Not yet, it's still in the works...


----------



## SilverStarRanch

Ok ill keep an eye on this thread I have a farmer who has cattle dogs and can take one in


----------



## kccjer

sweetgoats said:


> Do you know if she got to say goodbye to her owner?


He died at home and was found by my young (16 yr old) friend who was helping him with his sheep and driving him wherever he needed to go. Jill was near the body when she and her brother walked into the house. He'd been pretty ill for some time so Jill knew there was something happening and then....well....it's been rough for both my young friend and poor little Jill. I'm hoping we can get her to Jean in Wyoming!!! Sounds like the distance is doable...


----------



## kccjer

I'm so hoping this works!! I will be helping to clean up his place to get ready for the estate auction today so will talk to the guy in charge. I'll also get some pics of her....It's roughly 300 miles to goatcrazy's place from mine so if the executor will pay gas, I'll drive her up there.


----------



## happybleats

sounds like a good doable plan!!! this is exciting!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I hope it all works out.


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> I'm so hoping this works!!


Me, too!


----------



## sweetgoats

kccjer said:


> I'm so hoping this works!! I will be helping to clean up his place to get ready for the estate auction today so will talk to the guy in charge. I'll also get some pics of her....It's roughly 300 miles to goatcrazy's place from mine so if the executor will pay gas, I'll drive her up there.


 If you need help paying for gas i will send you some money.
I am glad she was with him when he passed. She is needing some love and lots of attention and patients. I bet she will be a great dog and vert loving.

So where are you in Kansas. My daughter is in Kensington.


----------



## CAjerseychick

Yes Kansas to Wyoming.... doesnt sound too bad... I know I would if I were enroute (sorry CA, but am committing to it for the future if anyone needs transport around CA)...


----------



## kccjer

sweetgoats said:


> So where are you in Kansas. My daughter is in Kensington.


LOL She's less than 2 hours away! We're near Colby. I actually drove thru there a couple weeks ago delivering some puppies!


----------



## kccjer

Ugh. Executor is not willing to help pay gas. He's planning on sending Jill to a no-kill shelter that is 60 miles away. My husband will absolutely KILL me if I pay the gas. According to google it's 317 miles to GoatCrazy from me. That's about 640 mile round trip. My pickup gets about 15 miles to the gallon and it will take 43 gallons. At a rough average of $3.5 per gallon it comes out to $150. That seems so little but is such a big deal. I hate to be selfish, but that could be the difference in me getting to see my grandkids (I have a 1 year old that I have never seen in person and haven't seen his 4 yr old sister in over 2 years!)


----------



## ksalvagno

Sweetgoats is willing to send some money and I could send some money. Maybe others could help as well. All we need is 6 people sending $25 maybe 7 or so to make sure your gas is fully paid for.

Anyone else willing to help?


----------



## alyssa

I work at a no-kill shelter and it is so stressful on dogs. She would wither away in a kennel next to a million other dogs barking and strangers coming to peek and poke fingers at her all day long. A shelter is NOT the place for an already stressed dog, she needs to be in a home right away with someone to comfort and love and work with her on her issues. A shelter would do just the opposite; she would crawl back even further into her shell, not eat, make herself sick with worry. Poor dear. I will send money to get her to a forever home ASAP. I get paid on the first.


----------



## Goats Rock

ksalvagno said:


> Sweetgoats is willing to send some money and I could send some money. Maybe others could help as well. All we need is 6 people sending $25 maybe 7 or so to make sure your gas is fully paid for.
> 
> Anyone else willing to help?


Someone pm me and I will send $50 to help with gas.


----------



## MsScamp

ksalvagno said:


> Sweetgoats is willing to send some money and I could send some money. Maybe others could help as well. All we need is 6 people sending $25 maybe 7 or so to make sure your gas is fully paid for.
> 
> Anyone else willing to help?


I will absolutely help with defray the costs of getting her here!


----------



## CAjerseychick

ksalvagno said:


> Sweetgoats is willing to send some money and I could send some money. Maybe others could help as well. All we need is 6 people sending $25 maybe 7 or so to make sure your gas is fully paid for.
> 
> Anyone else willing to help?


PM me one address and I will put $25 in an envelope today.(maybe one of the moderators?)...
( I dont like doing online stuff like Paypal we had some issues with Identity Theft)....


----------



## kccjer

Wow! You ALL amaze me!! Let me do some checking and see if this will be ok with everybody involved. Cass and I could drive her out leaving here early one morning and getting home that night (according to computer it's about 5 hours one way).


----------



## SilverStarRanch

Sign me up I can throw in as well


----------



## MsScamp

Update on Jill. Mr Brooks, the man responsible for Jill called me today and we talked for about 15 - 20 minutes. He is going to call my old vet in Atlanta and talk to them tomorrow as the vet I took my dogs to here in Torrington died a year or so ago. I feel like the call went well. I was totally honest with him and told him exactly what Jill could expect as my dog. I know I can come across as a hard-ass and uncaring so - for those who are wondering - she will never be tied out, she will never be chained up, she will never be thrown in a kennel and left. She is welcome to sleep in my bed if she wants to. She will have 320 acres to roam with me. She will receive regular vet check-ups, excellent food, baths as necessary, regular brushings, and all the love she wants. My job is irrigating hay so - once she has settled in, become comfortable in her new surroundings, and decides she can trust me I will start working with her on riding in the ATV that I use to irrigate. She will be with me 24/7 - at first on a retractable leash until I know she will reliably come when called (I live too close to a major highway and train tracks, and I won't risk her life by letting her run free too early) unless she 'tells' me that she prefers to be home. She can play in the ditch if she wants to, chase rabbits if she wants to, or dig a bed and snooze while I'm changing water or setting tubes. I felt like everyone who has responded to this thread and cares about her deserves to know what her life will be if we can get this worked out.  I am trying to keep my excitement in check until I get word that she is on her way, but I am very excited at the prospect of having this beautiful dog in my life! :leap: :dance: I would add a cartwheel emoticon, but we don't seem to have one.  :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like the perfect situation for her.


----------



## happybleats

I never doubted for one minute she would be loved and wel cared for!!


----------



## NubianFan

Me either. You never came across as hard or uncaring to me. You come across as open and honest. Sometimes that rubs the wrong way regardless 
Besides being one who many people consider a rock, I know that sometimes the crusty exterior is hiding a tender heart. And for good reason usually. 
I can't wait for you to get her. Sounds like just maybe you need each other!


----------



## MsScamp

Thank you Cathy! :hug: Karen, if it comes to pass I will do my very best for her.  I've owed you a hug for a long time for saving Splash, so here it is with interest. :hug: :hug:


----------



## MsScamp

Thank you Leslie. :hug:


----------



## kccjer

OMG! I am absolutely overwhelmed with how generous people are! Yes, Mr. Brooks called Jean and talked to her. He then called me back and told me he thought she was genuine (not that I really expected anything less) He is going to call Jean's references tomorrow and then call me. If all goes well, Cass and I will hopefully be headed for Wyoming within the week!!! For everyone that helps by sending money....(haven't discussed this with Jean, but I'm guessing it will be ok with her). We will keep track of who and how much. I will keep my gas reciepts and post them here. For any extra sent, we will do a percentage and send back what is not used. You can PM me with your name and address and I will PM you with mine....and my phone number.


----------



## ksalvagno

What if everyone interested in donating PM you so you know how many are doing it and what they would like to donate. 

Then figure out cost and I would include money to get food along the way. Also an extra bag of dog food so she can be transitioned to a new food slowly. 

Then just divide it up between everyone keeping in mind the donation amount of each person. Then you won't have to worry about sending any refunds.


----------



## kccjer

ksalvagno said:


> What if everyone interested in donating PM you so you know how many are doing it and what they would like to donate.
> 
> Then figure out cost and I would include money to get food along the way. Also an extra bag of dog food so she can be transitioned to a new food slowly.
> 
> Then just divide it up between everyone keeping in mind the donation amount of each person. Then you won't have to worry about sending any refunds.


Excellent idea! That would work great. As best I can figure it will be about $150 for gas. Cass and I won't eat much, but we will be going thru Nebraska and they have Runza huts!!...LOL I'll find out what they are feeding her now and we'll get a cost on that. It should be a day trip...long day but with 2 drivers not bad.


----------



## ksalvagno

Here is a picture of Jill.


----------



## happybleats

Awe she is beautiful!! and so are the Goat spot members!! Out standing show of support and care!! Bravo!!


----------



## MsScamp

Awwww, she is beautiful! I'm having a really hard time containing my excitement, and I'm just so afraid that something will go wrong. What if Terrell Mill doesn't have any records of me bringing my animals in? What if Karen doesn't work there any more? What if she doesn't remember me? It has been 11 years since I took my animals there - actually closer to 12 years. So many things could go wrong! I have turned into a babbling idiot!


----------



## MsScamp

Am I going to get a warning over calling myself an idiot, or does that just apply to other people?


----------



## sweetgoats

She is beautiful. I wasnt to go live eith you and her Jean. She will be so happy there. I just can not believe he is doing this ch eck on you when he wanted her to go to a sheltet.
Whete in WY are you? Also I drive though Colby when I go see my daughter.
I am so happy this will work out for everyone.


----------



## MsScamp

I am about 4 miles west of Torrington, which is 85 miles northeast of the Wyoming/Colorado border. I hope she will be happy here, and I will everything in my power to make sure she is happy here. Thank you for your faith in me, sweetgoats! :hug: I was also a bit mystified about the call and wanting to check with my vet at first, but then I got to thinking about it. There are a lot of people out there who would 'adopt' an animal just to sell it to a research laboratory or do satan only knows what with it. If you do some research about putting ads in the paper for kittens or puppies, the first thing they say is to put a price on those puppies and kittens to help prevent sick people from getting them. I was completely shocked by what I found out when I did a little research.


----------



## kccjer

Mr Brooks is just wanting to make sure that Jill is going to a good home....a shelter would do a check too. He is also concerned about me getting shafted for the travel costs....although I tried to reassure him that I truly didn't think it was an issue. (recently, I was almost a victim of fraud for selling a horse....classic case of "oops, we sent too much money to you. Can you just cash both money orders and send the extra back?"....Luckily I didn't fall for it or I would have been out a couple thousand dollars.) This is also why I will be keeping receipts and posting them here so you can all see them...I'm a little paranoid at the moment and with you all being so generous....well....I just want to be held accountable...

I'll say again...I simply cannot believe the outpouring of generosity with this. I never expected this when I started this thread...I was just hoping for some suggestions of how to keep poor Jill going until we could get things settled somehow. 

Oh, and GoatCrazy??? You have "crazy" in your forum name and you want us to correct the "idiot" part of your post????? LMAO You and I are both waiting impatiently for tomorrow to happen. If you call Mr. Brooks in the morning...he will be at work. Just leave a message on his voice mail and he'll get it. He's planning on calling your vet during his 10 am break and then will call me right after that. So we should know by 1030 central time tomorrow....keeping fingers, toes, arms, legs, etc crossed that he ok's this!!


----------



## kccjer

sweetgoats said:


> t.
> Whete in WY are you? Also I drive though Colby when I go see my daughter.
> I am so happy this will work out for everyone.


You'll have to let me know next time and I'll buy you a coffee on your way thru....


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> Oh, and GoatCrazy??? You have "crazy" in your forum name and you want us to correct the "idiot" part of your post????? LMAO You and I are both waiting impatiently for tomorrow to happen. If you call Mr. Brooks in the morning...he will be at work. Just leave a message on his voice mail and he'll get it. He's planning on calling your vet during his 10 am break and then will call me right after that. So we should know by 1030 central time tomorrow....keeping fingers, toes, arms, legs, etc crossed that he ok's this!!


Valid point! :lol: Hey, that's a good idea. I could call right now, leave a message, and he would have it in the morning! Thank you! Oh wait - today is Sunday. How do I know he called from his office?


----------



## Goats Rock

She is beautiful! She looks like our border collie, Frances, who is devoted to dh! She listens to me, but spends all her time sitting on his lap, snuggling! 
Best of luck with the transfer!


----------



## kccjer

IT'S A GO!!!!! Even tho Mr Brooks couldn't reach the reference, he was convinced by talking to GoatCrazy and he ok'd Jill going there!!! Thursday or Friday????


----------



## NubianFan

WoooHoooo!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

I had no questing that he would. God will take care of all his own. 

Now you need to let us know if you get enough money for the trip. i know a lot of people have great intentions but things happen and they find out they can't do it after all. Life happens and we have ALL been there.

Please everyone, if you are going to send money to help with the trip, PM kccjer and let her know how much so she can make sure it will cover her trip.If you can not we totally understand.


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I could but I can't right now, I have taxes on my vehicle coming up to pay and insurance on my vehicle coming up I have to pay.


----------



## sweetgoats

NubianFan said:


> I wish I could but I can't right now, I have taxes on my vehicle coming up to pay and insurance on my vehicle coming up I have to pay.


 Please don't feel bad. I have not been able to help others when I wanted to and I can here. Just prayers for a safe trip would be great.


----------



## CAjerseychick

sweetgoats said:


> I had no questing that he would. God will take care of all his own.
> 
> Now you need to let us know if you get enough money for the trip. i know a lot of people have great intentions but things happen and they find out they can't do it after all. Life happens and we have ALL been there.
> 
> Please everyone, if you are going to send money to help with the trip, PM kccjer and let her know how much so she can make sure it will cover her trip.If you can not we totally understand.


OK I just PM'd her I would send $25 but I need an address so can mail it out today!


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> IT'S A GO!!!!! Even tho Mr Brooks couldn't reach the reference, he was convinced by talking to GoatCrazy and he ok'd Jill going there!!! Thursday or Friday????


Oh that is wonderful! Thursday or Friday works for me! :stars: arty: :fireworks:


----------



## sweetgoats

CAjerseychick said:


> OK I just PM'd her I would send $25 but I need an address so can mail it out today!


 I am sure you have her address by now, she is on and so excited to know that Jill will be going to a great home.


----------



## kccjer

Ok, I just went thru and deleted messages that I didn't need so I could keep the ones I needed. I have 4 people offering to help for a tally of $145. That is pretty darn close to getting Jill to Wyoming. If you still want to donate, I won't say no until I know we absolutely have it covered, but I think we're good. (that amount is different than what I told a couple of you, but I double counted a couple...my bad and why I went thru and started deleting messages I didn't need.) 

You guys ROCK!!! And...prayers for safe travel are just as valuable as anything else. I never turn down a prayer!


----------



## CAjerseychick

Went to PO today at 2pm and sent the post office money order, you should get it soon!!!


----------



## happybleats

Happy News and safe travels...

Goatcrazy...Im so happy for you and the pup!!


----------



## MsScamp

Thank you! It seems like such a long time until Thursday or Friday! :laugh:


----------



## CAjerseychick

GoatCrazy said:


> Thank you! It seems like such a long time until Thursday or Friday! :laugh:


I am sooooo happy you are taking this dog, and hang in there, it may be a bit of work transitioning her, but I know you can do it!!!!


----------



## hearthnsoul

What an amazing thread! Honestly, I have never come across a finer group of people than the members here!!!!!!!


----------



## kccjer

hearthnsoul said:


> What an amazing thread! Honestly, I have never come across a finer group of people than the members here!!!!!!!


I tell you, when I started this thread I honestly only expected a few replies....not this outpouring! My husband couldn't believe it either. He isn't too happy about me driving to Wyoming, but he'll get over it. LOL He understands that it gives closure to our young friend, Cass. The reason I got so involved with this dog is because of her. She's 16 and this last year...especially the last 2 months have been sheer hell for her. Her mom left them the beginning of August. Her dad was having a very hard time dealing with it and I got a frantic call from her late one night "He's been drinking and has his gun! I don't know what to do!" Got that calmed down (for both of them, finally). Her surrogate grandpa/employer/family friend (Wes, the owner of Jill) had his cancer come back in the form of bleeding tumors on his brain. Her horse that she has been training herself for the last 3 years got a truly horrendous injury and died from a bloodclot (got that frantic call early in the morning when she had to drive Wes 1 1/2 hours to his treatment)...yep, made the drive with her. THEN...she walks in and finds Wes... We truly needed to find a home for Jill so that Cass can feel like she has closure and did her best... I cannot thank everyone on here that has responded, etc....when I say you guys ROCK....I mean it!


----------



## MsScamp

Oh Wow - that poor kid! My heart hurts for Cass, no one should have to deal with all that in such a short time! Talk about going from 16 to 40 overnight! I am so glad that she had you to lean on and help her out. You are a wonderful person with an outstanding heart, kccjer! :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Mailed the check today. Helping out 2 people and a dog, worth every penny.


----------



## MsScamp

This is going to be the longest week of my life! :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats

Oh my heart just aches for Cass. I kept meaning to ask how she was doing. 16 and finding this man that she looked up to gone. That has to be just horrible and all the others things to top it off. Please give her a hug and tell her some of us are praying for her. 

I am getting excited for you, goatcrazy and Jill.


----------



## kccjer

Received all but one of the promised checks today. Cass and I are planning on leaving for Wyoming early tomorrow morning. I'll get pics and post them on here after we get there!!


----------



## MsScamp

Yippee! I am so excited to meet you, Cass, and Jill!


----------



## kccjer

We will be out the door and on our way in just a few minutes!! 5 hours of sleep for a 12 hour trip??? Yeah, we're good. LOL I hate fibromyalgia! We will be heading North into Nebraska to Scott's Bluff and then going west from there. Cya in a while GoatCrazy!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

Have a safe trip and please take pictures.


----------



## kccjer

Ok, we're running a little late. LOL It's going to be about an hour...maybe....before we get out of here. Cass's dad forgot to get her up.


----------



## Goats Rock

kccjer said:


> Ok, we're running a little late. LOL It's going to be about an hour...maybe....before we get out of here. Cass's dad forgot to get her up.


 She will be well rested! Drive safely! Let us know how it all goes!


----------



## CAjerseychick

kccjer said:


> Cass and I are planning on leaving for Wyoming early tomorrow morning. I'll get pics and post them on here after we get there!!


Cant wait to see pics! 
So good to hear that you are there for Cass, she is so young to be starting Life like this......
I hope her situation improves in general.... Thankyou for being there.....
(And Goatcrazy too for taking in this poor dog, and helping ease Cass's heartache too)....


----------



## MsScamp

Update - Cameron, Cass, and Jill arrived at about 1:30 this afternoon. It was a lovely visit, and Jill is settling in very nicely. She is eating, drinking, accepting an occasional treat, giving me kisses, and going bonkers trying to take in all the new sights, smells, and animals. I think she is going to be just fine here. 

To everyone who helped fund the trip for Carmen to bring Jill to me, a very heartfelt Thank You! To everyone who provided emotional support and caring, Thank You, too! You guys are a great bunch of people!


----------



## happybleats

An exciting new road for both you and Jill...

Best wishes...


----------



## NubianFan

Giving you kisses sure sounds like a good sign! I am so happy you have her!


----------



## kccjer

We are HOME!!! It was a good trip and no problems. Jill is going to be very happy with GoatCrazy....even Cass is happy with the arrangement.


----------



## MsScamp

Oh good! I didn't really expect any problems, but it's always good to know you made it home ok.


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> ....even Cass is happy with the arrangement.


That means a lot to me!


----------



## Scottyhorse

How in the heck did I miss this thread!!??!! 
Ok first, kccjer, please tell Cass that I will be praying for her tonight!!
Goatcrazy, what a wonderful, amazing thing you did!! I just can't express without a giant hug how awesome I think you are for doing this. Not to mention all the goat advice!  
And to the other goatspot members who donated gas money, thank you. I did get quite a few offers to have money donated to get my Pygmy goat spayed. Unfortunately we decided to not go through with the surgery, just because it was too risky for her. But it is a testament of how amazing you all are. Thinking about this makes me tear up and that is a hard thing to do  

Faith in Humanity restored. :hug:


----------



## MsScamp

Thank you Scotty, but I am just me. I fumble and fall and make wrong decisions just like everyone else. Jill had a need and I could help, so I did. The awesome ones are the people who helped fund the trip that brought her to me, and Carmen and Cass who were willing to make the trip that brought her to me. Both of those things were above and beyond the 'call of duty' as far as I'm concerned. As far as the goat advice goes, I was a scared, uncertain newbie once and terrified of making a mistake. I've learned a few things over the past 6 years, and if I can help I am willing to do so.


----------



## Scottyhorse

GoatCrazy said:


> Thank you Scotty, but I am just me. I fumble and fall and make wrong decisions just like everyone else. Jill had a need and I could help, so I did. The awesome ones are the people who helped fund the trip that brought her to me, and Carmen and Cass who were willing to make the trip that brought her to me. Both of those things were above and beyond the 'call of duty' as far as I'm concerned. As far as the goat advice goes, I was a scared, uncertain newbie once and terrified of making a mistake. I've learned a few things over the past 6 years, and if I can help I am willing to do so.


So very well put!! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats

I am so happy that all went well for everyone and that Cass likes where Jill is. That is wonderful news. I know she was happy that she was going someplace but to like it and be happy for Jill that is a blessing. 
And for Jill giving you kisses. That brought tears to my eyes. Wow she sure knows she will be safe and at home. I think the kisses were also from her owner that passes away saying thank you for taking care of my girl. 
If you all need more money to cover that trip please let me know I will send you what you need. 
Good bless you all for what you did for Jill. You know we are all true animal lovers for sure. 
Now did you get pictures of all you together?


----------



## kccjer

ARRRGGGHHH...stupid puter won't let me upload images again! Karen let me send her the 1st pic to upload, so I'll just text the pic to her again and hopefully she'll upload it for me.


----------



## kccjer

Thanks again to EVERYONE who donated. It was truly wonderful of you all. We had enough to get there and back with no problem.


----------



## ksalvagno

Here is the latest picture of Jill.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awww.


----------



## CAjerseychick

kccjer said:


> Thanks again to EVERYONE who donated. It was truly wonderful of you all. We had enough to get there and back with no problem.


So good to hear!!!!
Yay to everyone who came together for Cass and Jill!
Great Pic, she is a pretty dog! I hope she and GoatCrazy have many happy times together....


----------



## hearthnsoul

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

